# Bunny rescues in New England?



## jessicajetta (Jun 4, 2006)

Anyone run one? Anyone know of any? Thanks! Jessica


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 4, 2006)

Dootsmom comes to mind:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_user.php?id=26


----------



## massie777 (Jun 4, 2006)

i run a rabbit rescue in connecticut called the CottonTail Rabbit rescue. my website is cottontail-rescue.petfinder.com

mandy


:thanks:added


----------



## jessicajetta (Jun 5, 2006)

I was just wondering about rescues, kind ofinterested in potentially starting one eventually. Don't know muchabout how to, and what not./


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 6, 2006)

There's also a great one in Norwalk, CT called Rabbit Allies of CT.

:thanks:added


----------



## binkies (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.3bunnies.org/

:thanks:added


----------



## tinaturbo (Aug 28, 2006)

My son and I rescued Tina and Turbo (bonded dwarfs) from Sweet Binks in early June.

They are absolutely adorable and make our lives much fuller and happier.


----------

